# Ladies in Waiting Cystitis 9 days in to 2ww



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi there,
I am 9 days into my 2ww following a donor egg ICSI cycle. I seem to have developed cystitis symptons - need to pee all the time, low lying abdominal pain and feel generally ill. My question is would it be OK to take antibiotics if it doesn't improve or do I need to avoid them. Also, could having this damage my chances of a positive results?

Has anyone else experienced these symptoms?

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Monica

I'm no doc, but don't think antibiotics would be any good, but if I was you I'd call the doctors or the NHS direct as they should also be able to help

Hope you feel better soon and  good luck 

Nikix


----------



## bubs (Apr 3, 2004)

hi monica  i would stay away from the anti biotics also . i presume you are doing all the usual things for cystitis like drinking gallons of water and pouring water on your fanny when you wee it really takes the sting away. i had cystitis for 20 years and went to all sorts of doctors with no success until i had reflexology and the pain disapeared immediately.in two years it has only reappeared once and then i took homeopathic pills.no sign of a pain in 10 months.
i know this does not answer your question but it might be something for you to look into as an alternative.
lots of luck on the rest of your 2ww
bubs


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Monica

I agree, antibitotics wouldnt do alot of good anyway, I had a similar thing on my last IVF cycle, although they told me it was a bladder infection, and all they said was that I had to keep drinking lots of fluid, even tho it made me wee even more!! , but it done the trick after a couple of days..

Hope it clears soon

Natxx


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone,
I ended up going to my doctor this morning and she has prescribed erythromycin which is supposed to be safe in preganancy. But I haven't taken them yet... am waiting to hear back from my clinic in Spain. 

Bubs and Nicki - do you think that it's a bad idea to take antibiotics or do you just think they don't work? I did read something about if cystitis is not treated ( with anti-bs) it can lead into a kidney infection which can be dangerous in pregnancy.

But anyway it doesn't feel as bad a yesterday so I think I will carrry on with the drinking and cranberry juice etc, until I hear back from my clinic.

Monica


----------



## bubs (Apr 3, 2004)

hiya, i think antibiotics work if it is not a recurring problem ,if this is something you have suffered with for a long time i would look into alternative treatment.i was told that anti biotics dont get to the root of the problem they just take the pain away .anti bs also kill your good bacteria as well as the bad,but im not a dr so i may be corrected . i dont know what to say about cystitis and pregnancy as i also heard the same as you and it is a worry. if you do take the anti bs and then get a bfn you may always wonder. i hope somebody else can give you the answers you need.
good luck and keep drinking! 
bubs


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Monica

I agree with Bubs.  Best not to take them if you can avoid it.  Drink lots of water and cranberry juice to flush out the system and see how it goes, if it's not as bad as yesterday then hopefully the infection is working its way out of the system

Hope it fully improves soon

Nikix


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Monica,

I think that if you have a bladder infection ( which is the same thing as cystits or a UTI), then it is very important to take antibiotics. This is because an untreated bladder infection can be dangerous to the pregnancy, particularly if it spreads upwards to the kidneys. There are antibiotics that you can take that have been proven to be safe in pregnancy, including early pregnancy (cephalexin is one of them). Get your GP to send a sample off to get analysed to see if there is an infection.

If its a recurring problem then cranberry tablets can help PREVENT an infection (they stop the bacteria taking a hold on your bladder wall), if you take them every day, as will drinking heaps of water and always weeing after sex. Another thing that might help is taking acidophilus, the live form in a capsule, asn this replenishes your natural healthy bacteria in your body (I don't see why you shouldn't take them in the 2ww or in pregnancy as your bowel is full of bacteria anyway, as is your skin).

The root of the problem is that the wee passage is very close to the vagina, and its easy for bacteria to be pushed up through the wee passage often during sex, and the bladder which is normally sterile of bugs, makes a nice warm environment for an infection to flourish.

I hope you are feeling better Monica, cystitis is a terrible problem - I have had it heaps of times.


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Dear Suzy,
Thanks for your detailed and helpful reply. I actually decided to start taking the anti-biotics yesterday afternoon ( erythromycin) as my clinic in Spain replied back and said it was absolutely fine.

Luckily, I haven't had cystitis for years ( used to get it when younger) and it's definitely not to do with having sex ( !!) as we have been laying off during my 2ww! I think it is just to do with the embryo transfer, inserting progesterone 3 times a day and generally being a bit run down through lack of sleep. 

Anyway, the cystitis does seem better this morning so that's good. Just have to get through to Friday when I can test. 

Oh and congratulations Niki - I read your BFP post on another thread! That's great news.
Love Monica


----------

